# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أنت معشوقي وليس سواك ...

## همس الصمت

أنت معشوقي وليس سوا ك .... 





أسير معك خطوات يامعشوقي 
أرى في كل خطوة فرح يهل على دنياي
فدنيايي تختلف حينما تكون بقربي 
أشعر بإني كطير يطير في الهواء
دنياي معك تخلتف فأنا لا أشعر بنفسي معك ... 



 

أقترب مني يامعشوقي
ضمني إلى صدرك بشدة 
دعني أشعر بحرارة جسدك حينما تلامس جسدي 
ضمني إليك حتى لا أعود أشعر بشي حولي
دعني أتنفس عطرك الاخاذ الذي سحر قلبي وعقلي 
ضمني حتى أراك أنت دنيتي وكل الامنيات .... 




 
أقترب أكثر و أكثر 
دعني أتنفس أنفاسك يامعشوقي 
ففي كل نفس أستنشقة أشعر بحرارة تختلف عن الاخرى
في كل نفس كنت أرى تغير الفصول الاربعة
كنتُ أشعر بحبك بعشقك بشوقك
حتى عنفوانك وقسوة قلبك كنت أشعر بها
عندما كنت أتنفس تلك الانفاس ... 





 
أعشقك يامعشوقي
وأعشق كل حروف أسمك
فمنذُ عرفتك تنفست عطر تلك الحروف حتى سرت في شراييني
حرارة لم أشعر بها من قبل 
فكل حرف حمل عشقك وحبك لي ... 




 
أتعلم يامعشوقي
إنك حينما تقترب مني أشعر بنبضات قلبي تتسارع
حتى أكاد أشعر بإنها ستتوقف لحظة وأنا بين يديك
لكني لا أعير ذلك أي أهتمام مادمت بين دراعي معشوقي .... 



 
أبقى بقربي يامعشوقي 
فقلبي لقربك يحتاج دائماً 
إبقى فقد خلقنا لنكون معاً طول عمرنا 
إبقى فحياتي بدونك سوداء مظلمة 
إبقى وسأبقى على حبك طول عمري ... 



 
إمسك بيدي يامعشوقي
ودعنا نسير طريقنا مع بعضنا البعض
نسير معا ممسكين بأيدي بعضنا
ونناثر تلك الشموع في دربنا لتضيئه دائماً لنا ..
أبقى معي وستبقى معشوقي وليس سواك ... 

~~~~~
ستبقى يامعشوقي أنت الاول والاخير في حياتي ..
أحبك يامعشوقي وأعشق دنياك كلها ..
~~~~ 
تحياتي العطرة لكم .. 
همــــــ الصمت ــــــــس ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كلمات جميلة ورائعة جداً خيتي همس الصمت..*
*احاسيس جميله وصادقه ..*
*ومشاعر فياضة..*
*دمتي ودام ابدعك خيتي هموس..*
*والله يعكيكِ ألف عافية..*
*تقبلي تحياتي..*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## MOONY

*أي جمالاًوجدته  بين سُطوركِ  ..*
*عَزفتِ العشق حباً لا  يَتكرر..*
*  وشَوقاً جَميلاً ..*
*همس الصمت
*
* حروفك رائعه 
*
*ونبضك أجمل*
*واصلي إبداعكِ*
*تحياتي
*
*مودتي وتحياتي لكِ
**
*
*
*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *كلمات جميلة ورائعة جداً خيتي همس الصمت..*
> 
> *احاسيس جميله وصادقه ..*
> *ومشاعر فياضة..*
> *دمتي ودام ابدعك خيتي هموس..* 
> *والله يعطيكِ ألف عافية..*
> *تقبلي تحياتي..*
> 
> *دمتي بخير..*



 
نهضة إحساس تشرفت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل في صفحتي
روعة متصفحي باتت حينما تشرفت بحضوركِ ...
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة دائماً ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أي جمالاًوجدته بين سُطوركِ ..*
> 
> *عَزفتِ العشق حباً لا يَتكرر..*
> *وشَوقاً جَميلاً ..*
> *همس الصمت*
> 
> *حروفك رائعه* 
> 
> *ونبضك أجمل*
> ...



 
مونــــــــــــي
كم أسعد حينما أرى حروفكِ قد عانقت حروفي
ورسمت بها كلمات أسعدت قلبي ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
موفقة داااااااااااااااااااائماً ...

----------

